# Flourish Vs. Flourish Trace



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

All,

I am confused about the difference between Flourish and Flourish Trace. They seem to be overlapping products. In fact, I have been using EI and adding Flouish on off days, not Flourish Trace. I have been noticing a high PO4 level in my tank and a friend mentioned that Flourish could be the cause. Honestly, all along I have been thinking the plain Flourish was a trace element fert, but then he mentioned the product "Flourish Trace" specifically I looked it up on Seachem's site and there is a bit of a difference.

Plain Flourish does contain some NPK, but the tell you to dose their otehr products for macro ferts. Which is it? Which should I be using? Could the Flourish be causing me to have higher than I thought I was dosing PO4?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

According to Seachem, Flourish Trace is supposed to contain a subset of minerals that are believed to be "used up" by plants at higher rates (mainly boron). Therefore, instead of dosing Flourish four times per week, you can dose Flourish two times per week and Flourish Trace two times per week in between the Flourish doses.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Be aware though that Flourish Trace does not contain any Fe. So when you replace Flourish with Flourish Trace, you stop dosing Fe altogether.

Personally I wouldn't bother with Flourish Trace. The levels of traces in it are so low I can't really see how it can help more than Flourish. Just use Flourish and you make sure that you're getting all the traces as well as Fe.


----------

